# Jasperreport - Parameterübergabe Problem



## Fokus (6. Jan 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein "kleines" Problem mit der Übergabe von Parametern an Japers iReport (version 1.3.0).
Ich habe ein Parameter in iReport Designer gemacht namens "para", Standartwert einfach mal auf 1 gesetzt.
Der Parameter ist mit der Kundennummer aus einer Datenbank "verknüpft".
( SELECT * FROM tab_artikel WHERE art_nr = $P{para} )
Klappt ja auch alles Super... er zeigt mir den Kunden mit der Kundennummer 1 auch an... aber ich möchte den Parameter halt Dynamisch haben, heißt -> mein Java Programm soll ihn bestimmen können...

Wie kann ich den Parameter an den Report übergeben? >.<

Beim anschauen Benutz ich folgenden Code:



```
try
           {
             jasperReport = JasperCompileManager.compileReport("reports/para.jrxml");
         jasperPrint = JasperFillManager.fillReport(jasperReport, new HashMap(), cn);
             jasperViewer= new JasperViewer(jasperPrint);
             jasperViewer.show();
           }
           catch (JRException f)
           {
             f.printStackTrace();
        }
```

cn ist eine offene Connection.



Weiß jemand rat? 

Danke euch im vorraus.


PS: Ja ich habe gesucht aber die Suchergebnise haben mir nicht viel geholfen ;-)

EDIT:

Imports habe ich folgende benutzt:

import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperReport;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperPrint;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperCompileManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperFillManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperExportManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JasperPrintManager;
import net.sf.jasperreports.view.JasperViewer;
import net.sf.jasperreports.view.JRViewer;
import net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRException;


----------



## steven.klein (9. Jan 2007)

Fokus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Klappt ja auch alles Super... er zeigt mir den Kunden mit der Kundennummer 1 auch an... aber ich möchte den Parameter halt Dynamisch haben, heißt -> mein Java Programm soll ihn bestimmen können...
> ...



also ich mach das so, ist ne WebApp

        String Str_KontaktID = request.getParameter("kontaktid");
        String Str_AuftragsID = request.getParameter("auftragsid");

        params.put("AdressID",Str_KontaktID);
        params.put("AuftragID",Str_AuftragsID);


Gruß
Steven


----------

